# My Regency F2400 Woodstove install. (Alcove)



## geardoc (Nov 29, 2008)

I have to give props to this site. I pretty much learned everything I needed to know by lurking around here besides the Regency specs. I basically ripped out my old Preway Zero Clearance fireplace and liner. The rock you see is man made by Boulder Creek. It killed my back but its worth it now. The stove is a Regency F2400 I picked up new for $1000. There's 12' of Stainless insulated liner on top of the ceiling box. Works awesome and heats the whole house including upstairs. I have a cathedral ceiling and I put a vent at the end of the upstairs hallway and peak of ceiling. All work was done by me and my brother in-law. He got to do the high stuff since I hate heights!


----------



## istink (Nov 29, 2008)

how do you post to this forum. 

i have a very stinky stove that i need some guidance on. all i can figure out is how to reply


----------



## geardoc (Nov 29, 2008)

You should have a new topic button towards the top right. Next to the post reply?


----------



## Nic36 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that's looks so good! The rock work looks awesome. I can't believe it's not real rock. I can only imagine how many hours you put into that.


----------



## btj1031 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow.  Outstanding.  Congrats on getting the job done yourself, with a little help.


----------



## Jim41 (Nov 29, 2008)

Awesome job Geardoc. I like the recessed lights. That's class.  Enjoy the heat!


----------



## drewboy (Nov 29, 2008)

I would be bragging about that install ... Nice job, and cool idea with the stone work.

  Rob


----------



## geardoc (Nov 29, 2008)

Jim41 said:
			
		

> Awesome job Geardoc. I like the recessed lights. That's class.  Enjoy the heat!


Thanks, that was my brother in laws idea.


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice!  You and your BIL did a fantastic job on the install--that's a beautiful hearth and stove.  Enjoy the winter; you'll definitely be staying toasty warm.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 30, 2008)

outstanding!! love the rock. enjoy the warmth!


----------



## geardoc (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! I'm loving this thing. Now I'm on a fire wood mission..... Good thing my brother and some friends own clearing and tree businesses. Only if it all was already seasoned.


----------



## Prada (Dec 1, 2008)

You and your brother-in-law's install looks VERY NICE to say the least! I just love it. Enjoy my friend......


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you sure that pic. didn't come from a magazine somewhere?  :lol: Kiding, It makes me want to get a cup of coffee and soak up the heat. But you can't you have to go get wood. It becomes an addiction, as hard as it is,it's enjoyable and you can't quite.


----------



## Shari (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks really, really nice! Love the lights too!  I would think your wood should be stored off the hearth to comply with combustible clearances?

Shari


----------



## titan (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job!It's a Regency shrine.


----------



## burntime (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks awesome, you can see the S&^% eating grin on your face installing the chimney~!


----------



## geardoc (Dec 2, 2008)

burntime said:
			
		

> Looks awesome, you can see the S&^% eating grin on your face installing the chimney~!


lol, thats my bro-in-law up there making faces.... I wasnt getting up in that hole....


----------



## clamp01 (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you have any trouble moving the heated air out from the alcove area you have the stove in?

BTW, that is a beautiful install.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey great looking stove and hearth.. Great pics of details involved too... Thanx for posting that!

Ray


----------



## geardoc (Dec 10, 2008)

clamp01 said:
			
		

> Do you have any trouble moving the heated air out from the alcove area you have the stove in?
> 
> BTW, that is a beautiful install.



Thanks! I don't have any problems at all moving the heat. I have a cathedral ceiling in that room and I installed a vent that goes through to the end of the upstairs hallway. I am getting plenty of heat upstairs that way. It really turned out well in heating the whole house. BTW, It sits about 3/4's in the alcove. I really enjoy it. The only problem is that I fall asleep to easy in there now....


----------

